# Critical Overflow at Abington Pennsylvania SPCA



## Felix (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm sad and tired down to the foundation roots of my soul. They euthanized Pancho, a beautiful orange tabby that I almost took home myself, for no other reason but "they had to make room." 

I take pictures of the animals at the SPCA and post them with descriptions on 
Petfinder.com. (link in my sig below) I have 16 cats myself, and there are too many territorial fights as it is, even in my three-story house. 

If any of you are local, PLEASE consider adopting right now. There are so many...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am always thinking that if we let ourselves be heard - then more people will become aware and sensitive to this matter. We should come up with something that can influence people. We could post flyers around our towns (I don't think it is illegal) with a positive slogan whose message should contain the cruelty of letting animals suffer like that (I feel sometimes we still live in the Middle Ages) + something related to what a great impact they have on our lives. It should be brief and to the point. It could be a simple way to make a difference and I am sure that people will respond.
I think you are very brave to perform your kind of job, Felix.


----------

